# What an unlikely "Rock Chick"



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Have a look at this lady, Chantel McGregor performing Jimmy Hendricks "Red House"

She starts "stripping" at about 4.48 in the video, play the guitar you will know what I mean.

Never heard of her before, methinks we will. Check out her other stuff on u tube.

Red House.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

WOW.WOW,WOW

That is some playing,far to good for the Xfactor,they wouldn't appreciate it!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks Ray,

She's good


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The "stripping" wasn't what I had in mind. :roll: :lol: 

tony


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

What, girls playing the blues






Joanne Shaw Taylor - Blackest Day - Leamington Spa


----------

